
Ask HN: Which technical tests have you taken? - msurekci
Curious about what technical tests people have taken and whether you think these are good or not. Mainly interested in tests for software developers but, you are welcome to add other stuff too which people may find interesting.<p>It&#x27;s easy to find questions for interviews but, I couldn&#x27;t seem to find a list of technical tests.<p>It would be nice if you could let me know:
-Name 
-Difficulty of test or position you were applying for 
-Any opinions
======
NikolaNovak
I've moved around the block a little bit.

Taken LPI a decade ago. Fairly easy multiple-choice exam - if you've prepared
yourself properly. Did not find that it impressed or assured anybody.

Was involved with PMP. Surprisingly grueling - multiple choice, but while many
questions are based on rote learning of material, a large proportion is
experience/decision based, making it difficult to easily see what's the "best
answer". Not a technical test, but found it shockingly valuable in enterprise
environments. I think it tells people that though you are a technical
resource, you strive to understand and better their business.

Went through ITIL foundation. Struggled to keep myself awake. Found that only
government/public sector organizations cared, and they paid it huge amounts of
lip service while being utterly disorganized in the background.

Currently loosely prepping for RedHat certs, which seem to be much more hands-
on. Don't anticipate it actually helping me with job or job search, but it
helps me set a goal/motivation for myself :)

[My 0.02 Croatian Kuna]

